# "I'll be home soon, buddy"



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Diesel, I will add him to The Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweet Diesel was so handsome. I'm very sorry for your loss. They really capture your heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of Diesel, he was a handsome boy. 

I hope Roger will fill your life with much joy.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

So very sad for you.


----------



## dalmalaine (Nov 29, 2019)

Sorry for your loss good to know you've decided to get another. they really give comfort and happiness and great stress relievers


----------



## lran (Nov 30, 2019)

So close to our heart. So hard to lose. Peace to you and beautiful memories.


----------

